# Installare homerun su kde4.

## lollix01

Buongiorno a tutti!

Vorrei sapere come installare homerun su KDE4.

Hello!                                             :Smile: 

----------

## sabayonino

 :Question:   :Question: 

```
# emerge homerun --ask
```

(attenzione che è "~" , a seconda dell'ACCEPT_KEYWORDS impostato nel make.conf , si dovrà o meno cambiare  il keywords a livello pacchetto)

ma nel tuo caso essendo un pò stitico di informazioni da rilasciare ... si va sul generico.

----------

## lollix01

```

!!! Found 2 make.conf files, using both '/etc/make.conf' and '/etc/portage/make.conf'

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'unity-gentoo'.

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * IMPORTANT: 6 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ~] kde-misc/homerun-1.2.4:4  USE="(-aqua) -debug {-test}" LINGUAS="-ca -ca@valencia -cs -da -de -el -es -fi -fr -gl -it -nl -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -sk -sl -sv -tr -uk -zh_CN" 202 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 202 kB

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.accept_keywords" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by homerun (argument)

=kde-misc/homerun-1.2.4 ~amd64

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring

CONFIG_PROTECT). Carefully examine the list of proposed changes,

paying special attention to mask or keyword changes that may expose

experimental or unstable packages.

```

Come faccio, non installa!!!

Hello!                                                          :Smile: 

----------

## sabayonino

```
# echo "kde-misc/homerun ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords && emerge homerun
```

inoltre suggerisco pure io https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7560572.html#7560572

sono operazioni basilari e quotidiane per un utente Gentoo.

oltretutto stai utilizzando due make.conf

uno situato il /etc (il vecchio percorso)

e l'altro in /etc/portage/make.conf (quest'ultimo è da un pò di tempo che ne è il percorso di default)

suggerisco ti tenere quest'ultimo anche se ancora sono supportati entrambi.

----------

## lollix01

Ci credi che non ricordo di aver creato quell'altro forum post???? Forse l'avrò fatto distrattamente.

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) kde-misc/homerun-1.2.4

 * homerun-1.2.4.tar.xz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...             [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking homerun-1.2.4.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/homerun-1.2.4/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/homerun-1.2.4/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/homerun-1.2.4/work/homerun-1.2.4 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/homerun-1.2.4/work/homerun-1.2.4 ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/homerun-1.2.4/work/homerun-1.2.4_build"

cmake --no-warn-unused-cli -C /var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/homerun-1.2.4/work/homerun-1.2.4_build/gentoo_common_config.cmake -G Unix Makefiles -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DKDE4_BUILD_TESTS=OFF -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DSYSCONF_INSTALL_DIR=/etc -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Gentoo -DCMAKE_INSTALL_DO_STRIP=OFF -DCMAKE_USER_MAKE_RULES_OVERRIDE=/var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/homerun-1.2.4/work/homerun-1.2.4_build/gentoo_rules.cmake  /var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/homerun-1.2.4/work/homerun-1.2.4

Not searching for unused variables given on the command line.

loading initial cache file /var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/homerun-1.2.4/work/homerun-1.2.4_build/gentoo_common_config.cmake

-- The C compiler identification is unknown

-- The CXX compiler identification is unknown

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -- broken

CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake/Modules/CMakeTestCCompiler.cmake:61 (message):

  The C compiler "/usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" is not able to compile a

  simple test program.

  It fails with the following output:

   Change Dir: /var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/homerun-1.2.4/work/homerun-1.2.4_build/CMakeFiles/CMakeTmp

  

  Run Build Command:/usr/bin/gmake "cmTryCompileExec1766799384/fast"

  /usr/bin/gmake -f CMakeFiles/cmTryCompileExec1766799384.dir/build.make

  CMakeFiles/cmTryCompileExec1766799384.dir/build

  gmake[1]: Entering directory

  `/var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/homerun-1.2.4/work/homerun-1.2.4_build/CMakeFiles/CMakeTmp'

  /usr/bin/cmake -E cmake_progress_report

  /var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/homerun-1.2.4/work/homerun-1.2.4_build/CMakeFiles/CMakeTmp/CMakeFiles

  1

  Building C object

  CMakeFiles/cmTryCompileExec1766799384.dir/testCCompiler.c.o

  /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -3 -march=core2

  -pipe -o CMakeFiles/cmTryCompileExec1766799384.dir/testCCompiler.c.o -c

  /var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/homerun-1.2.4/work/homerun-1.2.4_build/CMakeFiles/CMakeTmp/testCCompiler.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: error: unrecognized command line option '-3'

  gmake[1]: *** [CMakeFiles/cmTryCompileExec1766799384.dir/testCCompiler.c.o]

  Error 1

  gmake[1]: Leaving directory

  `/var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/homerun-1.2.4/work/homerun-1.2.4_build/CMakeFiles/CMakeTmp'

  gmake: *** [cmTryCompileExec1766799384/fast] Error 2

  

  

  CMake will not be able to correctly generate this project.

Call Stack (most recent call first):

  CMakeLists.txt:1 (project)

CMake Warning (dev) in CMakeLists.txt:

  No cmake_minimum_required command is present.  A line of code such as

    cmake_minimum_required(VERSION 2.8)

  should be added at the top of the file.  The version specified may be lower

  if you wish to support older CMake versions for this project.  For more

  information run "cmake --help-policy CMP0000".

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!

See also "/var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/homerun-1.2.4/work/homerun-1.2.4_build/CMakeFiles/CMakeOutput.log".

See also "/var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/homerun-1.2.4/work/homerun-1.2.4_build/CMakeFiles/CMakeError.log".

 * ERROR: kde-misc/homerun-1.2.4::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   cmake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 3685:  Called kde4-base_src_configure

 *   environment, line 2721:  Called cmake-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1014:  Called _execute_optionally 'src_configure'

 *   environment, line  499:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1294:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${CMAKE_BINARY}" "${cmakeargs[@]}" "${CMAKE_USE_DIR}" || die "cmake failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=kde-misc/homerun-1.2.4::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=kde-misc/homerun-1.2.4::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/homerun-1.2.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/homerun-1.2.4/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/homerun-1.2.4/work/homerun-1.2.4_build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/homerun-1.2.4/work/homerun-1.2.4'

>>> Failed to emerge kde-misc/homerun-1.2.4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/homerun-1.2.4/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package kde-misc/homerun-1.2.4:

 * ERROR: kde-misc/homerun-1.2.4::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   cmake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 3685:  Called kde4-base_src_configure

 *   environment, line 2721:  Called cmake-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1014:  Called _execute_optionally 'src_configure'

 *   environment, line  499:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1294:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${CMAKE_BINARY}" "${cmakeargs[@]}" "${CMAKE_USE_DIR}" || die "cmake failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=kde-misc/homerun-1.2.4::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=kde-misc/homerun-1.2.4::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/homerun-1.2.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/homerun-1.2.4/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/homerun-1.2.4/work/homerun-1.2.4_build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/homerun-1.2.4/work/homerun-1.2.4'

lollix01@Host-002 ~ $ 

```

e anche:

```

lollix01@Host-002 ~ $ sudo emerge --info

!!! Found 2 make.conf files, using both '/etc/make.conf' and '/etc/portage/make.conf'

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.12.13-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.12.13-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_Dual_CPU_T3200_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3015056 total,   1604276 free

KiB Swap:   10239996 total,  10239996 free

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 02 Jun 2014 15:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/python:          2.7.6, 3.3.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.13 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo kde-sunset unity-gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-3 -march=core2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-3 -march=core2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/kde-sunset /var/lib/layman/unity-gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.uk.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli client cmake consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk3 handbook iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds python qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop server session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd telepathy tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis webkit wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

lollix01@Host-002 ~ $

```

e ancora:

```

lollix01@Host-002 ~ $ emerge -pqv '=kde-misc/homerun-1.2.4::gentoo'

!!! Found 2 make.conf files, using both '/etc/make.conf' and '/etc/portage/make.conf'

[ebuild  N    ] kde-misc/homerun-1.2.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug {-test}" LINGUAS="-ca -ca@valencia -cs -da -de -el -es -fi -fr -gl -it -nl -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -sk -sl -sv -tr -uk -zh_CN" 

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'unity-gentoo'.

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

lollix01@Host-002 ~ $ 

```

Sembra che Homerun se ne vada.

Hello!                                                         :Smile: 

----------

## sabayonino

Parametri errati nel make.conf

```
CXXFLAGS="-3 -march=core2 -pipe" 
```

 CFLAGS.

il livello di ottimizzazione che segue "O" varia  e a parte l'ommissione della lettera "O" una letta al Wiki - Ottimizzazione GCC

Suggerirei una cosa contenuta tanto per cominciare (un livello di ottimizzazione di -O3 per un novizio ... è un pò troppo per cominciare)

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"
```

----------

## Onip

stesso discorso per CXXFLAGS .

----------

## sabayonino

 *Onip wrote:*   

> stesso discorso per CXXFLAGS .

 

CXXFLAGS di default richiama CFLAGS tramite variabile nel make.conf

```
CXXFLAGS="{CFLAGS}"
```

solo che quando si esegue emerge --info , viene mostrrato il contenuto della variabile che richiama CFLAGS

poi se l'ha specificato a mano non lo so...

----------

## lollix01

Inizialmente usavo solo -pipe -1 poi piano piano sono andato fino -3 -march=core2 -pipe, nache se KDE  è compilato con la prima ottimizzazione, semplicemente perchè ho usato GCC anche su Debian.

Ma non credo sia per quello il problema, ma essendo abbastanza inesperto potrei tranquillamente sbagliarmi.

Hello!                                                       :Smile: 

----------

## sabayonino

 *lollix01 wrote:*   

> Inizialmente usavo solo -pipe -1 poi piano piano sono andato fino -3 -march=core2 -pipe, nache se KDE  è compilato con la prima ottimizzazione, semplicemente perchè ho usato GCC anche su Debian.
> 
> Ma non credo sia per quello il problema, ma essendo abbastanza inesperto potrei tranquillamente sbagliarmi.
> 
> Hello!                                                      

 

l'ottimizzazione va indicata con -O2 (o -O1 -O3 ... o quel che vuoi) e NON   -3 -2 -1 ...Booom !!

non hai letto i link postati ? tipo questo... potrebbero essere utili ed istruttivi   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lollix01

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

>  *lollix01 wrote:*   Inizialmente usavo solo -pipe -1 poi piano piano sono andato fino -3 -march=core2 -pipe, nache se KDE  è compilato con la prima ottimizzazione, semplicemente perchè ho usato GCC anche su Debian.
> 
> Ma non credo sia per quello il problema, ma essendo abbastanza inesperto potrei tranquillamente sbagliarmi.
> 
> Hello!                                                       
> ...

 

Ho letto la versione inglese, ma adesso ho cpito dov'e' il problema!!! Con l'ottimizzazzione!!!! Avevo messo -02 ma in realta e' -O2!!!

Hello!                                   :Smile: 

----------

